# metal detector



## northgatrapper

who are the experts here on this


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Dont know what you would consider expert, but me and my grandpa use one thats dang near one of the best on the market and we know how to work it and find stuff... so if thats expert, then i'm here  Depends on what you wanna know...

We got a white DSX 300 i think? I know that the people sellin it liked it... ALOT. They liked alot of stuff in that store


----------



## iowa-boy

tosoro and whites the best.what are you looking for.coins,jewelry other. i have used my tosoro for 7 years for coins to gold. just look around. dont buy cheap. you get what you pay for.also find one that you can get different wand heads for. i have a small 7 inch up to a 11 inch.


----------



## Redbow

I am not an expert on metal detectors either, but I do like the White detectors! 

Fisher used to make a good detector also, take iowa boys advice and buy a good one, you won't regret it!


----------



## Cknerr

*detector*

Just went through a long winded search for wifey's birthday present. It seems the White's has better electronics then the others when you are talking about under 5 figure price tags. ie, almost can afford?! The next best might be Garrett.

They have recently started taking ideas from sonar. They now have a 2 frequency version. One is very wide and deep, but not much detail. The other frequency of course is good for details, but is not a very big cone. 

The other thing to look for is the type that compensates for different ground compositions. More/less minerals messes with the discrimination, and so does the water content. 

The pricier ones also go deeper, think that is because of the 2 frequency capabilities. The cheaper ones only have 1 frequency.

I'll let you know how boss lady likes her White's DXF. They where suppose to get me the next step down, but it didn't get here in time. So, instead of going down another step, I decided to go up. Hope the Brownie points count! lol

Best of luck,
Chris


----------



## Jeb

northgatrapper said:


> who are the experts here on this




Jeff Raines, 3Ringer and MossyOak could give you some good advice metal detectors. 
                      Jeb


----------



## Cknerr

*where*

can you go to use it? Are there clubs or "get togethers" where folks go to hunt up things?

THanks,
Chris


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Cknerr said:


> can you go to use it? Are there clubs or "get togethers" where folks go to hunt up things?
> 
> THanks,
> Chris


 
I'd say if someone has a real secret spot they just sneak away alone, kinda like we're gonna do tomorrow, even though its not "secret" per say...

I'd say your gonna see alot of guys with detectors like on beaches. I've never heard of formal detecting parties. maybe while prospecting for gold or somethin...


----------



## Redbow

Guys with metal detectors on the beaches here in NC are thick as flies! Thats the reason you can't find anything out there anymore!

My detector mostly takes up space behind the door now!


----------



## biggsteve

there are several 'detector' clubs around.  go to google.  plus--a rule of thumb is you'll pay $100 for every inch of depth you need.
trust me...you'd be dead if you dug every 'hit' you heard.  lol .  you'll see. --steve


----------



## Slingblade

True Steve, but when it comes to gold; the signature is so close to trash that it really wears you out digging.  I've got a White's Goldmaster and a Spectrum and the ground is so hard and dry around here right now they are both collecting dust.


----------



## mickbear

i keep one in the motorhome when we are out and about,everyone i'v owned has paid for its self,but you got to USE them. they wont do you any good sitting around on a shelf.we were traveling to ST George Island in march going the back roads through south GA and i bet we stoped 15-20 times at different places along the way.by the time we got back i had a coffee can full to the top with coins,in just one place we stoped at an old closed down roadside bar gas station type place .i went next door to a house and asked if they knew who owned the property and they said they did and it was ok to look all i wanted .i found 30 or 40 quarters around the two old phone post sticking up around the parking lot,and i dont know how many pennys nickles and dimes but it was a bunch,the folks looked at me rather funny when i showed them what i'd found and then split it with them.then they began to tell me about other places around those parts and i markrd them on my map for future trips


----------



## northgatrapper

anybody care to share their best finds


----------



## MossyOak

*Whites MXT and you won't go wrong*

Since I have been using the MXT, I cant believe how easy and great this detector is...
Give me a shout if you need anymore info

Mossy


----------



## Slingblade

I love my White's, but if I were to get serious about gold detecting I would have to come off the big bucks and go with a Minelab; those things are unreal on gold.


----------



## gadeerwoman

How about the tesoro silver max? Anyone got one of those? That's the one I've been looking at to play around with.


----------



## Toxic

The best thing I ever did was visit the playground that I used in the first grade. The property is vacant, the old school building is converted to business, I am only 43. But I knew there were old coin there, I found about 100 silver dimes, countless wheat pennies, old rings, broken gold necklas, about $50 dollars in change not counting the dimes. I also found an old pocket watch, but it was in bad shape. Play grounds= goldmines


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

i got a  tesora vaquero its a ok det i have problems getting it dialed in with the ground in certain types of ground.Im not a expert but i have 2 yankee bayonets i found, hundred or so bullets only a few johny reb bullets i call um.lots of williams cleaner bullets and rearends.several hamonica parts a few indianhead pennys some spencers.couple shell frags and several case shot pieces.Only a little bit stuff compared to some folks but i got some stuff to pass down to my kids.I keep a eye out for hotspots because i learned if it aint there you wont find it .you have to look in the right spot and be the first one there.I like relichunting but i also love deerhunting and fishing so i relichunt in the middle there.


----------



## artz

Make----- tesoro. Lifetime warranty.
Model---- Compadre. idiotproof.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I have hunted around alot of metal detectors,all major brands and they are all good.Here is what I've observed.

Tesoro-great machine,great company that stands behind their product.If anything EVER goes wrong,send it back to them and they fix it free.

Nautilis-If you hunt in sand,like S.Ga,no machine is deeper.It doesn't do well in the mineralized red clay in N.Ga.

White MXT-Everyone I talk to says if you're gonna hunt Virginia,this is the only machine that works well.

Minelab makes a great detector,expensive though.

I got started with a Tesoro BandidoII Umax,used it for 7 years with no problems.
Now I have the teknetics T2-WOW,best detector I've ever used,very fast response time and the best in trashy areas


----------



## Jeff Raines

BTW-if you want to try any out or ask questions.The guy I get my detector stuff from is keith cochran here in dallas.you can email him kcochran81@hotmail.com


----------



## opie44

as we speak right now, I am at tybee island with my grandmother and aunt...they are addicted to their metal detectors and have been on the beach since thursday scanning...they have found a bunch of coins and beer tops, but it is a hobby for them rather than looking for the "good stuff" but as far as brands go, they are tesoro silver sabre which picks up everything...


----------



## relichunter

I'd Like to think I'm an expert on metal detectors. I have been a  dealer for over 15 yrs and a detectorist for over 20yrs. What's your question?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

what are those two things there in your post?i know the top is a buton but i dont know what kind.I dont know about the bottom one.


----------



## relichunter

The button is a 1 piece  convex brass US Infantry button with most of the original plating. The backmark dates it to 1820-1832. The piece of flint was used on flint lock musket. Both of these items were dug in Tampa formerly Fort Brooke (1824-1880).


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

thats cool nice finds there.


----------



## critter

there is a relic club,in jonesboro,ga. they do civil war digs.about once amonth they will bury in a field several items from other digs and let members dig them up .the last battle of jonesboro i found a shell round that still had the lead sabboth around it,several bullets.


----------



## MossyOak

*whites MXT*

Lets just say I go to Virginia twice ayear and relic hunt on 3 day hunts with about 300 people each time, majority of the relic hunters use the whites MXT, I have 2, one for backup, You wont be disapointed and its the easiest detector to learn and I think best on the market..

Send Keith Cochran of Bonnie Blue Metal Detectors ( Dallas, GA ) he can give you the best price than any-1 - kcochran81@hotmail.com 




Jeff Raines said:


> I have hunted around alot of metal detectors,all major brands and they are all good.Here is what I've observed.
> 
> Tesoro-great machine,great company that stands behind their product.If anything EVER goes wrong,send it back to them and they fix it free.
> 
> Nautilis-If you hunt in sand,like S.Ga,no machine is deeper.It doesn't do well in the mineralized red clay in N.Ga.
> 
> White MXT-Everyone I talk to says if you're gonna hunt Virginia,this is the only machine that works well.
> 
> Minelab makes a great detector,expensive though.
> 
> I got started with a Tesoro BandidoII Umax,used it for 7 years with no problems.
> Now I have the teknetics T2-WOW,best detector I've ever used,very fast response time and the best in trashy areas


----------



## fixit101

*Website*

check out treasurenet.com. very interesting forum for treasure hunters and detecting in general...


----------



## whchunter

*Good un*

Go here for one of the best on the market. It's light and sensitive as well as other attributes

http://www.troycustomdetectors.com/

I also use Whites DFX

The more you use and get to know your equipment, the better you get and the more you find


----------



## Rock Hopper

*Whites Spectrum XLT*

If you can find a used Whites Spectrum XLT, I have had very good luck with mine.  I don't get a chance to go detecting as much as I used to, but here is a photo with some of the finds (rings, coins, minnie balls and such) that I have found with my XLT.


----------



## whchunter

*Wow!!*

Great Finds


----------



## Rock Hopper

*Thanks*

Thanks - the compasses and other instruments were bought, and but most of the other stuff I was lucky enough to find - either with the metal detector or just by walking and looking...


----------



## DT.

That's quite a collection! 


I have a detector and have only used it on my property. This land was and old farm that ended 50 years ago. My collection looks more like a rusted pile of trash. 
One of the best things I found was an old door handle from a 32' or so ford. It still had some chrome on it.
I also found where a tractor engine must have come apart, there were lots of small chunks of metal that looked similar to gears.


----------



## whchunter

*Which Brand Is the Best?*

Depends on what and where you're going to use it and how serious you are about it. A lot of people who get into the hobby don't stay with it, therfore I recommend starting out with a inexpensive detector. There are some good inexpensive detecors out there that will allow you to fing good stuff. If you decide to get serious, do your research and I might suggest going to some competition hunts as an observer.


----------



## Rock Hopper

Thanks, DT.  That's good advice from whchunter - don't spend $1000 on a detector until you are sure you enjoy it enough to take the next step.  Just remember - you will dig dozens of trash items like bottle caps and pop tops for every "good" find.  It only takes one good coin or gold ring to get you hooked for life, though.  It can be hard work depending on the type of soil you are digging in, but it's also good exercise.


----------

